# catch of the day? you betcha!



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Why am I reporting this? casue it's my first fish from the yak, not what I had hoped for, but here it is! caught using 10lb braid and 15lb leader, using a halco poltergist (7cm) he never had a chance! he was about 10cm.

Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done ash,

mate at least its a start, 
its just nice to be out on the water at the moment, 
i guess any fish are a bonus.

you will get em soon mate,


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

He looks a lot bigger to me  . You have got to start somewhere! Gram for gram they put up a good fight!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Glad i was around to share the moment, even if it was only because we were on the same body of water that day... its a great feeling landing your first fish on the yak! ( Considering all the money you would have spent thats a good 1 - 2k Redfin 8) )


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

No shame there. My first, a very brave and agressive ***** was no bigger.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Well done mate, any first is a good first.

Mine was a little flattie that got sent back to it's mother, but for a first it was still a good feeling no matter what size it was.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Got to admire a fish that tries to eat something almost as big as itself.

Nice one Ash.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Why am I reporting this? casue it's my first fish from the yak, not what I had hoped for, but here it is! caught using 10lb braid and 15lb leader, using a halco poltergist (7cm) he never had a chance! he was about 10cm.
> 
> Ash


Nice one Ash 

I bet you were glad you had that 15lb leader :wink:

They will only get bigger mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash, the might oak tree grows from an acorn, so longterm your small fish may become a yak caught cod :wink:


----------

